# Loud Whistling Noise at 65-70 mph



## gmcruze2015 (Jun 24, 2016)

I have a 2015 Cruze LTZ. I have had it for approximately 9 mos. the other day it started making this loud annoying high pitched whistling noise on the interstate. Never heard it before. It sounds like it is coming from the front of the car, maybe around the dash. Air is getting in somewhere and making this awful noise. I am inclined to trade the car if it can't be fixed. Anyone else have this problem? I have read of some older models having a windshield seal problem, could that be it?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Sounds like some sort of weather seal by your description. Take it to the dealer and have it looked at - it's under warranty. Drive it with a service technician if you want to.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Welcome to the forum, I get frustrated to when something isn't working properly but honestly that is why we have dealers and warranty. They will get it fixed for you. Let us know what happens.


----------



## bstern516 (Jun 26, 2016)

If it is comming from your engine it could mean your turbo has gone bad.


----------



## 2015cruzeltz (Jul 15, 2016)

Any updates on this one? Was it the turbo?


----------

